# Drip septic systems



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Has anybody ever installed one of these ? If so, what are some tips are things that I should look out for. I have a couple rock jobs to do pretty soon and the builder is thinking about using this alternate septic system.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

never heard of them. just exactly what is a drip system?


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

A new term for me too.
What's involved in a "drip" system Rino?


----------



## jmic (Dec 10, 2005)

Never of heard of them either.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay, If none of us have ever heard of it before. 

Whats the punch line rino?


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Is it a variant of a surge system?


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, it is news to me too. They are systems that are used for unsuitable soils, rock, and to elminate a unsightly mound in your yard. From researching them, personally, I do not like them at all. 


http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/naturalresources/DD7569.html


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

*drip systems I have done*

depending on which one you are looking at they always provide training your first one. They are pretty simple to do. Personal opinion I do not like them too many variables to fail. Drip emmiters can clog easily regardless of the claims of built in mold prohibitors or root gaurd chems in the plastic. They lay on a level bed and hook up very easy, the compley part is not the drip lines but the pump assembly/time dosed system as most are combined with a secondary treatment system like puraflo which uses spagnum media beds.There specialized and a p.i.t.a:thumbsup:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Welcome to the site turd man. Hahaha....i gotta laugh at that. A septic contractor by the name of turdman. :laughing: 

Thanks for the info though. I haven't come to these jobs yet, but when I do I'll be sure to ask you some questions.


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

*no prob*



rino1494 said:


> Welcome to the site turd man. Hahaha....i gotta laugh at that. A septic contractor by the name of turdman. :laughing:
> 
> Thanks for the info though. I haven't come to these jobs yet, but when I do I'll be sure to ask you some questions.


 
the jobs are not that bad. Its the politics that suck. Be forwarned every state is diff in septic. then every county is different, sometimes diff towns within the county again are diff.

also several components can come pre fab for a few hundred dollars. They are expensive systems last one I did ran $32,000.00 end cost
with a $15k net. took 2 days to install 2mos to inspect and another day to cover with travel:thumbsup:


----------



## the_turd_man (Feb 4, 2007)

Hey rhino ill be willing to swap some trade secrets with you lol.
im looking at adding some sitework to my forte for the boneheads
(I use that term loosely) to keep them busy when not being the purveyor of fine s#@t systems.

I have alot of info on drip systems and advanced treatment systems I can email you.


----------

